# Help with front tire rubbing on strut mount



## bwhit (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a 04 GTO and just noticed that both front tires have the cords showing on the inside of the tire only. This didnt make since to me since i just rotated the tires a month ago and had it aligned, and havent hit anything noticeable. So i looked a little harder and noticed the the inside of the tires are rubing on the top of the strut.........Is this thing out of alinment oR what? Anyone heard of this before? Nothing looks to be bend. Going to take it back to the aliment shop tomarrow, but its got me puzzled.
Tire size is 245/45zr17 Bfg G force T/A
Thanks


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

ya this is one of the most common problems with the goats, thats why you see everyone going with those pedder setups. but idk i havent tried it on mine, i just drive my car and when they rub oh well haha, and i autocross quite a bit


----------



## bwhit (Nov 27, 2008)

So are they most likely rubing when cornering and the suspension is compressing and leaning? Cause just sitting flat in the driveway and turning right to left no rubbing, but i do have visual marks on the strut.
And whats the pedder setups?
THANKS


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

bwhit said:


> So are they most likely rubing when cornering and the suspension is compressing and leaning? Cause just sitting flat in the driveway and turning right to left no rubbing, but i do have visual marks on the strut.
> And whats the pedder setups?
> THANKS


Don't be driving your car with cords showing, that's just stupid, no offense to the guy who autocrosses at 45 mph on a closed course, but mountain road twisties and interstate on-ramps are different worlds.

You probably have strut rub due to to some compressed bushings/bearings on the front end. Pedders is the most prominent aftermarket suspension maker for late model GTO's. You probably have a local dealer near you, but I found this. If you're into handling, you may go for a larger suspension kit with more parts.

RocksandRacing, LLC : GTO Strut Rub Kit - GTO-SRBK

I imagine a Pedders sponsor may chime in on this thread


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Along with the strut mounts and bearings don't forget to install new radius rod bushings as well.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

fattirewilly said:


> Don't be driving your car with cords showing, that's just stupid, no offense to the guy who autocrosses at 45 mph on a closed course, but mountain road twisties and interstate on-ramps are different worlds.
> 
> You probably have strut rub due to to some compressed bushings/bearings on the front end. Pedders is the most prominent aftermarket suspension maker for late model GTO's. You probably have a local dealer near you, but I found this. If you're into handling, you may go for a larger suspension kit with more parts.
> 
> ...


Rocksand is a great shop. Frank will be glad to help you.


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

As already mentioned, this is 1 of the several "deadly sins" of the GTO. Most of the inside tire wear, which could be accompanied by some mild strut rub, is a function of excess movement, which will cause camber, caster and then the serious one, toe change. The upper strut bushings are the biggest culprit, and can get darn right scary bad. So doing the Pedders front tire rub kit, and then re-aligning to get at least 1/4 inch clearance will resolve it. Make sure nothing else is loose as well.

Here is Pedders strut rub kit:

2/4/09 PEDDERS STRUT RUB TIRE WEAR UPDATE
MERLIN STORE P/N GTOTIRERUBPACK
The GTO has been prone to front tire wear concerns, primarily on the inside edges. Some 
due to sture to tire contact, but mostly due to poor control of the upper strut position
and the excess lower control arm movement on braking, cornering, and acceleration
This kit offers the fix and method to significantly improve front tire wear. 
A save strut to tire clearance factor is the width of a pencil. Also it is critical
to keep and maintain appropriate tire pressures as indicated on your placard
Part #	Component
4306	GTO Strut Clevis Bolt and Nut Package, Single Use
4306	GTO Strut Clevis Bolt and Nut Package, Single Use
4358	GTO Bump Stop Front Requires 2 packages
4358	GTO Bump Stop Front Requires 2 packages
5030	GTO Strut Bearing.
5030	GTO Strut Bearing.
5851	GTO eXtreme Strut Mount
5851	GTO eXtreme Strut Mount
EP9166	GTO Urethane Front Radius rod bushings and caster adjusters
PDUSA5409	Pont GTO 5409 Replacement Front Radius Rod Nut. Gm P/N 11076363
PDUSA5409	Pont GTO 5409 Replacement Front Radius Rod Nut. Gm P/N 11076363

then you face some other opportuniites. It takes the same amount of work to do the struts and coils as it does to do the strut bushings. And since yours is a 04, with probably some mileage on it, you may also want to consider struts and coils. 

mike
dms


----------



## Stush350HP (8 mo ago)

bwhit said:


> I have a 04 GTO and just noticed that both front tires have the cords showing on the inside of the tire only. This didnt make since to me since i just rotated the tires a month ago and had it aligned, and havent hit anything noticeable. So i looked a little harder and noticed the the inside of the tires are rubing on the top of the strut.........Is this thing out of alinment oR what? Anyone heard of this before? Nothing looks to be bend. Going to take it back to the aliment shop tomarrow, but its got me puzzled.
> Tire size is 245/45zr17 Bfg G force T/A
> Thanks


Hi, I recently have the same problem with my 2004. My wheels were making a chirping noise and finally found out that both tires were rubbing on the struts on both front wheels. The tires are the right size and have been on for about 3 years and this is the first time I have noticed the noise. My mechanic says its the tires and Costco says its the struts. Thing is we get all kinds of potential solutions, but none to correct the problem. Any other ideas out there. I’m ready to grind both struts just to make room for the tire…and why did the rubbing start just recently..thanks.


----------

